# pastel albino



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

does anyone know if there has been a super pastel albino royal produced yet ?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> does anyone know if there has been a super pastel albino royal produced yet ?


There has.

Why?
:lol2:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> There has.
> 
> Why?
> :lol2:


wanted to see what one would look like. got any pics ?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

voodoo dave said:


> wanted to see what one would look like. got any pics ?


I have got one I think in my royal folder at home, will have a look and if I have I will e-mail you it mate.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I have got one I think in my royal folder at home, will have a look and if I have I will e-mail you it mate.


 
cool cheers dude


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

presumably it'd look very similar to a normal albino, the only advantage would be any hets you produce would also be pastels.

I'm prepared to be corrected here by the way, couldn't be arsed to google and see if I could find a picture before spouting, but if it was worthwhile there would be more about, both albino and pastel are common morphs now.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Mason said:


> presumably it'd look very similar to a normal albino, the only advantage would be any hets you produce would also be pastels.
> 
> I'm prepared to be corrected here by the way, couldn't be arsed to google and see if I could find a picture before spouting, but if it was worthwhile there would be more about, both albino and pastel are common morphs now.


i did google it but couldnt find anything a pastel albino royal looks very much like a normal albino but a super pastel could be a lot diffrent dont know.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mason said:


> presumably it'd look very similar to a normal albino, the only advantage would be any hets you produce would also be pastels.
> 
> I'm prepared to be corrected here by the way, couldn't be arsed to google and see if I could find a picture before spouting, but if it was worthwhile there would be more about, both albino and pastel are common morphs now.


Your right  the difference is hardly noticeable apart from the head.


----------

